# Egg, Tad, and Morph pics



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Thought I'd post some pics of eggs, tads, and morphing.

Azureus eggs










Front legs popping out










Last couple days before land










One month OOW


----------



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

Can we see your tadpole set up?


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

Awesome, I thought i would share mine.


----------



## Abuxton45 (Jan 30, 2010)

nice! i too would like to see the tad set up if you have pics


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Beautiful pictures! I have one tad in the water (got him as a tad). Can't wait til he morphs


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Yep can post some pics of the various set ups we have here... Right after I watch the recorded flyers game I've been waiting to watch lol


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

awesome pics Aaron! very nice very nice


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Couple pics, will try and get more:

morph out tank, has a slanted rock area for larger frogs to climb out. We simply use 32oz deli cups for the smaller frogs...










Pic of one of the temp controlled setup for tads....










Pic doesn't really show the depth of everything. about 2'' of water , egg crate sits elevated about 1", and the cups w/ the tads sit on the egg crate...


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Just a cool shot,,, did the Azureus tad in HDR. Pretty cool looking


----------



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

That tad looks radioactive. What are you feeding them haha. Seriously though what do you feed them?


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

That last pic looks crazy cause its HDR (high dynamic range) We do our HDR w/ 9 separate photos at different exposures (-4 - +4) The different exposures are mapped based on tone to capture the detail in the highlights as well as the shadows. So that's why it looks crazy.

As for what we feed. Depends on the frogs, but everything from tad pole bytes, to fish flake food, to drowned fruit flies. All depends on frog, and what stage of development they are. The temp control and filtration we use on our tad setups probably has a lot to do w/ morph out time. Also because of the 30 some fish tanks I have, we do have very controlled and filtered water, also probably helpful. I'll try to get more pics of the set ups this week.


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

some eggs after about 10days... 










varadero deposited by male today









varadero should be coming out of the water in the next 10 days...


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Going to attempt to get some video of the varadero tad morphing onto land.


----------



## Gumby (May 27, 2010)

That Azureus photo is hypnotic! Awesome pictures and nice work with those frogs.

-Chris


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Varadero in HDR


----------



## FrogNick (May 3, 2009)

JoshK said:


> Awesome, I thought i would share mine.


what type of Tinc is that yellow sip?


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

great lookin varadero tad Aaron! very nice


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Got a decent pic of some varadero egg development a few days after they laid em. They like to lay em down in the axle of this brom, and we just let em transport to film canisters before we pull them.


----------

